# Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 01/03/2013



## andyh (24 Jul 2012)

Hey guys

Yes its been a while but i am starting a new journal for my new scape.....

I have been busy playing with stones and sand and have got something i am happy with for now  Probably get tweaked a few more times yet.

I am using my ADA 60p, combined with Dragon Stone, Sarawak sand and ADA powersand. (as thats what i found in the garage  )

watch this space for more details soon...........

Cheers for looking

Andyh


----------



## Kristoph91 (25 Jul 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Yet to be named"*

Very excited Andy. Should be a great scape, knowing you!


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Jul 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Yet to be named"*

Looking forward to your return dude. Mines due a re-scape after I finish the wedding season  bought some big bits of ryough stone the other week for my 90


----------



## andyh (25 Jul 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Yet to be named"*



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Very excited Andy. Should be a great scape, knowing you!


Thanks for the vote of confidence Kris  


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Looking forward to your return dude. Mines due a re-scape after I finish the wedding season  bought some big bits of ryough stone the other week for my 90


Stu.......Dude long time no speak hope all is well? I have had a little break from it all, but i am back to boring people with journal  

So I have taken a little trip to TGM and bought a few plants to get me started, i have a few more arriving from a few UKAPS members in the next few days so i should be in a position to start planting next week. Was really impressed with the visit to TGM today i haven't been in 6 months and the show tanks are looking excellent, really worth the trip.  
cheers
Andyh


----------



## pariahrob (26 Jul 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Yet to be named"*

Give us some hints? What's the plan?

Or are you going to make us wait til you post the photos?


----------



## andyh (30 Jul 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Yet to be named"*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Give us some hints? What's the plan?
> 
> Or are you going to make us wait til you post the photos?



Gonna post some pics once finished planting

Completed first session of planting a little over 1 hr planting one of the plants.

I am keeping this one simple in terms of planting and scaping, i just hope it works!


----------



## andyh (1 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Yet to be named"*

Hello

So here is my update:

The plan was to create a much more simple scape than my previous attempts, something with less maintenance, but still having visual impact in terms of strong bright greens and beach look. 


So here is my equipment and plant list:

*Aquarium *- ADA 60P Cube Garden 60Wx36Tx30D

*Lights* – Suspended Arcadia Luminaire 4 x 24w T5, currently running 1 tube for 7hrs per day. 1 x Osram Skywhite 8000k

*Filtration and CO2* – Eheim Thermo 2324 (used as a CO2 reactor in conjunction with an Up CO2 Atomizer/2kg bottle on the intake of the filter). 
The 2324 has a Seachem Purigen 100ml bag, Carbon and some floss/media in it. CO2 is on 2hrs before lights for a total of 6.5hrs. Currently trying to maintain high level of CO2 (hence yellow drop checker)

*Glassware* – Cal Aqua 13mm Lily pipes and intakes. Plus Cal Aqua Drop Checker

*Substrate* – ADA Powersand Special 2ltr, ADA Amazonia Soil & Powder 9ltrs & ADA Sarawak Sand

*Ferts* – Easy Life Kalium – Potassium, ADA Green Gain to start with
After 2 weeks start dosing Tropica Nutrition

*Hardscape* - Dragon stone 

*Plants*:

Eleocharis sp.'Mini' Tropica 1-2-Grow 4 pots
Hydrocotyle Sp.Japan (Sourced from UKAPS Member hotweldfire)
Staurogyne Repens, Tropica 1-2-Grow 1 pot
Blyxa japonica (Sourced from UKAPS Member Westyggx)
Eleocharis acicularis x 1
Ammania sp bonsai (Sourced from UKAPS Member Westyggx)

*Other*:
Plus a variety of plastic pieces from my garage, to create substrate dividers and keep the mound from slipping over time.
Black Photo mount background mounted on the wall behind the tank.

*Pictures*:

Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Fingers crossed the Blyxa doesn't melt and die, loads of CO2 and light should counter that:

Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr

The plastic divider used to keep the substrate and sand apart, hopefully once the grass grows it will all be hidden.

Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr

The Tropica 1-2-Grow are really very good there is masses of plant in each pot, especially the Staurogyne (far more than in a normal pot)

Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr

The Equipment

Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Not planning on adding any livestock for a couple of weeks so that the plants get a good hold and then i will add a few.

Anyway thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## darren636 (2 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*

is that eleocharis  parvula  or  something  new?


----------



## B7fec (2 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*

Hi Andy,

Good to see a new journal from you, layout looks real nice..... reminds me of your 'Kitchen Tank' scape..... I recently used both Eleocharis sp. mini and Staurogyne 1-2 grow and both took no time at all to settle, so you should see a difference within days with high co2 etc.... defo a journal for me to keep an eye on. Looking forward to seeing it mature.

Ben


----------



## andyh (2 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> is that eleocharis  parvula  or  something  new?


I have two Eleocharis species in there. The short one at the front is Tropica 1-2-Grow Eleocharis Sp Mini. Which is shorter more compact plant than parvula. Its fairly new to tropica and the boys at TGM hadn't used it much yet. 
The other eleocharis is at the back and this is Eleocharis acicularis (from TGM Value range) this grows taller.



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> Good to see a new journal from you, layout looks real nice..... reminds me of your 'Kitchen Tank' scape..... I recently used both Eleocharis sp. mini and Staurogyne 1-2 grow and both took no time at all to settle, so you should see a difference within days with high co2 etc.... defo a journal for me to keep an eye on. Looking forward to seeing it mature.
> Ben



Hey Ben, Thanks for your comments and yes the rock work is slightly reminiscent of the old kitchen scape, albeit i think its my fascination with dragon stone   
Good news about the 1-2-Grows, they were very healthy indeed so i hold high hopes for them
You me both on the maturing front, i hate the beginning  

Managed to squeeze a a 30% water change today and switched the white/clear plastic substrate dividers mid tank for black ones. I did this as i thought they stood out too much. The one that divides the sand and substrate will be well hidden once the lawn grows in.


----------



## Antipofish (2 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*

Hi Andy, great journal so far, really enjoying the pics too... Its going to be a fantastic scape when grown in a bit   What is the CO2 bottle you are using? It looks pretty nifty


----------



## andyh (3 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Hi Andy, great journal so far, really enjoying the pics too... Its going to be a fantastic scape when grown in a bit   What is the CO2 bottle you are using? It looks pretty nifty


Hello, thanks dude, the CO2 bottle is a 2kg stumpy bottle. You can get from most CO2 suppliers.

Andy


----------



## Westyggx (3 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*

Hi Andy, looking good mate!


----------



## Kristoph91 (3 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*

Great start as always Andy


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*

Nice one Andy.  

Did you know that you do not need to trim Parvula mini? It's always stays small. So if i go with a low maintenance tank this is the preferred Eleocharis from all   

Looking forward to see this matured.


----------



## andyh (3 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Hi Andy, looking good mate!


Cheers and thanks for the plants, No pressure but the Blxya better perform!  



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Great start as always Andy


Cheers Kris



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Nice one Andy.
> Did you know that you do not need to trim Parvula mini? It's always stays small. So if i go with a low maintenance tank this is the preferred Eleocharis from all
> Looking forward to see this matured.



Hey Viktor

Thanks for the advice about the mini, very useful. I wasn't told that, good to know and ideal for a low maintenance tank.

Cheers

Andyh


----------



## GreenGrow (5 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*

Looking forward to seeing the mini HG!


----------



## Garuf (5 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*

Is this hairgrass the same as E.Belem which is sometimes erroneously called E. Japan/japonica? 

Scape is really nice, Andy, though I'm not sure on the black, but that's a personal thing.


----------



## andyh (6 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*



			
				edmills said:
			
		

> Looking forward to seeing the mini HG!


Might be having a stupid moment, but whats mini HG?



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Is this hairgrass the same as E.Belem which is sometimes erroneously called E. Japan/japonica?
> Scape is really nice, Andy, though I'm not sure on the black, but that's a personal thing.



No idea Garuf, i think this is the one Tom Barr gave to Tropica?

I have a white background too, i may try a couple of pics with it as well. Although the black really makes the greens look so vivid!


----------



## Westyggx (6 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd assume he means Elocharis SP Mini (Mini Hair Grass)


----------



## andyh (6 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> I'd assume he means Elocharis SP Mini (Mini Hair Grass)




Thanks Mike, Suffering with monday morning brain failure..........................


----------



## Garuf (6 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*

Perhaps a mist background ala wilko and a graded blue might work well? My preference for backgrounds has always been a pale background but my way of thinking is developing and I now consider what the goal of the scape is or was to asses what is created, if the tank for example is a riverbank scape imagined as though looking onto a bank then a dark background I can see being desirable, but if it's a scape where the inspiration has a blue sky as part of the whole illusion then perhaps a black background isn't ideal. This is here nor there though I'm merely spouting thoughts. I have to agree though, the greens really are something! 

I think it's E.belem then, if so I got some from ed seeley a long long time ago and a very very robust and pretty version of hairgrass it is indeed.


----------



## GreenGrow (6 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*

Yep haha


----------



## andyh (13 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Perhaps a mist background ala wilko and a graded blue might work well? My preference for backgrounds has always been a pale background but my way of thinking is developing and I now consider what the goal of the scape is or was to asses what is created, if the tank for example is a riverbank scape imagined as though looking onto a bank then a dark background I can see being desirable, but if it's a scape where the inspiration has a blue sky as part of the whole illusion then perhaps a black background isn't ideal. This is here nor there though I'm merely spouting thoughts. I have to agree though, the greens really are something!
> 
> I think it's E.belem then, if so I got some from ed seeley a long long time ago and a very very robust and pretty version of hairgrass it is indeed.



I have the ability to switch backgrounds on this tank with ease, I have it set off the wall by about 10cm. This means i can slide in different backgrounds. When i have some more time, i will try a few different ones. The balck just makes the greens jump out.

As for the plant still not sure, but its lovely  



			
				edmills said:
			
		

> Yep haha


----------



## andyh (14 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*

Just a quick update, the tank is doing well and everything looks like its growing well. The only thing thats a little slow is the Staurogyne, but i am sure it will catch up. I have added 5 fish a couple of days ago. (Long fin white cloud minnows) which are doing well. 

I noticed yesterday a slight dusting of diatoms, so i added 4 Amano shrimp from my holding tank and completed a 25% wc. This should help. 

Photo update to follow in the next few days  

Cheers

Andyh


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*

looking forward to the update, its looking great so far. back in the saddle!


----------



## andyh (16 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> looking forward to the update, its looking great so far. back in the saddle!


Cheers dude, i happy with it for two reasons 
1. The Greens are so vivid
2. Lots less maintenance than my other tanks, less fiddly bits.


----------



## andyh (16 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*

Update

Hello!  

So the tank is just over two weeks old now, and seems to be going well.

Managed about 5 water changes typical between 30 + 50% in the last two weeks, so thats really helped.

Just started adding Ferts some K and some TPN with water changes.

Here are the pics:

*DAY ONE*

ADA 60p Green beach by andyh_2011, on Flickr

*DAY 15*

Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr
As you can see its all started to fill out nicely, the grass is starting to hide the divide between the sand and the substrate and i have managed not to let any transfer across  Ignore the floating plants they are just in whilst the tank gets established.

*Overhead shot*

Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr
The Blxya is doing well, i have pruned some of the old melted leaves off already, and there is plenty of healthy new growth. The Ammania sp bonsai on the right is doing really well and is becoming one of my favourite plants, i am going to prune it and replant the cuttings to the right of the hairgrass at the back.

Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Drop Checker

Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr
After a bit of tweaking i have dropped the CO2 level down from super high levels to fish friendly levels since adding the livestock. The drop checker is still green even at the very end of the co2/light cycle.

Thanks for looking and sorry it was a little photo heavy

I have got some video footage which i will try i get up later  
Andyh


----------



## C00ki3 (16 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 15/08*

:text-coolphotos: Wow that looks great and your right the Ammania sp bonsai is beautiful have thought about getting it myself. I'd be happy with half that growth in mine once I get it planted next week, but then again mine is low tech some thinking I'm going to have be very patient   .


----------



## Westyggx (17 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 15/08*

Looking good Andy, one tip dont forget to use a toothbrush to clean the dragon stone. I havent done and there now green as hell and once its on its hard to get it all off!


----------



## tim (17 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 15/08*

lovely looking tank andy didnt know elocharis acularis grew that tall looks really good


----------



## Antipofish (17 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 15/08*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Looking good Andy, one tip dont forget to use a toothbrush to clean the dragon stone. I havent done and there now green as hell and once its on its hard to get it all off!



Hey westy is that something you should do as a general maintenance or only if its getting algaefied ?


----------



## Kristoph91 (19 Aug 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 15/08*

Looking great mate


----------



## andyh (2 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 15/08*



			
				C00ki3 said:
			
		

> :text-coolphotos: Wow that looks great and your right the Ammania sp bonsai is beautiful have thought about getting it myself. I'd be happy with half that growth in mine once I get it planted next week, but then again mine is low tech some thinking I'm going to have be very patient   .



 Yes its really a fantastic plant, not sure how it will fair in a low tech tank but its always worth a go.

Mine is growing really quick and i have already been able to replant the pruned plants and now have about double the stems.



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Looking good Andy, one tip dont forget to use a toothbrush to clean the dragon stone. I havent done and there now green as hell and once its on its hard to get it all off!


Cheers Chap, Now i am torn, as i have in the past got the old tooth brush out and given the rocks a good clean, but i do like the rocks to look a little mature. Its a fine line, i think i will try and keep them from going completely green but a little looks natural.  Its gives the ottos and armano shrimps something to work on.



			
				tim said:
			
		

> lovely looking tank andy didnt know elocharis acularis grew that tall looks really good


Yes this species can grow very tall if allowed. Its growing really well and looks great swaying in the current, already had to give it a trim. 



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Looking great mate


Thanks


----------



## andyh (2 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 15/08*

Hello,

Had a busy week this week, lots of traveling and childminding duties!

But managed to sneak in some time on the tank and another trip to TGM. Keeping up the water changes averaging 3 per week at the moment, somewhere between 30-50% on average. Also purchased some more livestock, added 4 black Ottos to my existing 6 standard ottos. These are v cool indeed.

I also took a couple of cuttings of the Ammania sp.Bonsai and planted them on the right on the tall hair grass as i felt it needed something to help with the transition of the grass down to the Staurogyne.

Started to experience some diatoms and decided to add another very mature filter to the tank to help fight it. Which has worked really well. Within 2 or days the difference is vast, it makes such a difference and hate diatoms!  

So i added my Eheim Liberty 2042 Hang on filter (200lph, normally on my 3ft holding tank), which i have decided is a excellent addition to the tank. (and i will be keeping it on plus keeping the 2324 running.)

1. Its simply hangs on and returns via two weirs. (Good Flow)
2. Its silent
3. You lift the lid and and you get access to the media. You can drop in bags of carbon, purigen etc so easily.
4.* THE BIG ONE!* it simply can be lifted off for photos!   You then just re hang it and turn it back on and off it goes.  

I have included a few pics of it below, Yes it not pretty but it does do the job well!

On a final note, something has finally happened with the Staurogyne its all growing well now. It was very slow to start to the point as was concerned i was doing something wrong but now its throwing out new shoots everywhere.

I hope to add my livestock this week, if i get chance.

Sorry all my pics were taken in a rush with the iPhone:

*32 Days Old*

Full tank Shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Full Tank Shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Eheim Liberty 2042 by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Eheim Liberty internals by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Thanks for looking as always..  

Andyh


----------



## Antipofish (2 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's New Journal "Green Beach" 1st Aug12*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Nice one Andy.
> 
> Did you know that you do not need to trim Parvula mini? It's always stays small. So if i go with a low maintenance tank this is the preferred Eleocharis from all
> 
> Looking forward to see this matured.



Hi Viktor, Do you still trim it down low at the start to make it grow well ?  Or plant it as it comes in the pot ?  Cheers.


----------



## Kristoph91 (2 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 02/09*

Looking superb. Your scales are always so clean looking!


----------



## viktorlantos (2 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 02/09*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> viktorlantos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pot parvula need trimming frequently. I do not like to trim it at planting but if the leaf are way too big i trim it sometimes. Otherwise only after 2 weeks.

Gel version is a different variant. That's stay. Compact and no need to trim it. Not at planting and in the future too. But you will loose the nice bushy effect which looks nice with potted in a large tank.

Gel is more for low maintenance tank, nanos and up to 60L i guess. In large tanks this may will look too compact


----------



## viktorlantos (2 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 02/09*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> viktorlantos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pot parvula need trimming frequently. I do not like to trim it at planting but if the leaf are way too big i trim it sometimes. Otherwise only after 2 weeks.

Gel version is a different variant. That's stay compact and no need to trim it. Not at planting and in the future too. But you will loose the nice bushy effect which looks nice with potted in a large tank.

Gel is more for low maintenance tank, nanos and up to 60L i guess. In large tanks this may will look too compact


----------



## andyh (2 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is growing really well and i have given it slight trim just to keep the shape and remove so old leaves. I just took it out of the pot washed it and planted it. Great stuff especially in a Nano.


----------



## andyh (2 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 02/09*



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Looking superb. Your scales are always so clean looking!



Cheers Chris! Scales? aaaah do you means scapes?


----------



## Gill (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 02/09*

Stunning as always Andy


----------



## Kristoph91 (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 02/09*

Scapes mate sorry ! 

I'm sure your scales are just as nice !


----------



## Antipofish (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 02/09*



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Scapes mate sorry !
> 
> I'm sure your scales are just as nice !



Are you saying he's a Mermaid  ?


----------



## andyh (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 02/09*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Stunning as always Andy


cheers Gill, not quite there yet


----------



## andyh (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 02/09*

*Update* 7th Sept 2012

The tank is looking really healthy at the moment, the plants are showing no sign of deficiencies and are all growing well.

I added a Shoal of Danio margaritatus (Celestial Pearl Danio) or even Galaxy Rasbora as they used to be called.

check out Seriously Fish for full spec:
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/danio-margaritatus/
Pic taken from Seriously Fish:





They are quite young approx. 12mm long. They look wicked shoaling in the Blxya.

*Maintenance and Upkeep:*

Currently completing 3 water changes per week.(all using Tetra Aquasafe)
1 x major 50%; Dosing 5ml of Easylife Kalium (potassium) and 5ml of Tropica TPN 
2 x small 25%; Dosing 2ml of Kalium and 2ml of Tropica TPN

Just changed Carbon in Filter as was at least 6 weeks old.

Other Dosing on weekly basis as and when required with 50% WC
ADA ECA (Iron) 10ml
ADA Green Gain with heavy prunes. 
Easylife Algexit 6ml 

Daily attention involves pruning and removing plant waste, glass and glassware cleaning.

Still only running 1x 24w T5, apart from photos and visitors and then i add a second tube or even all four (BUT THATS WAY TO MUCH light to be sustained!

If i get chance i will upload some pictures over the weekend.

Thanks for looking  
Andyh


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

Those fish are showing stunning colours! Lovely fish for a nice green scape.


----------



## darren636 (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

 aye carumber!!!!


----------



## andyh (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Those fish are showing stunning colours! Lovely fish for a nice green scape.


Cheers Gary



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> aye carumber!!!!


I assume thats good?


----------



## darren636 (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

i have only ever seen them in dealer tanks, grey , frightened things. yours are bootiful


----------



## andyh (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

Whoa there people, the pic of the Galaxy is from Seriously Fish, its not mine. Haven't snapped mine yet.......


----------



## andyh (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

*Photo Update Day 35
*

&quot;Green Beach&quot; Full tank shot Day 35 by andyh_2011, on Flickr


End View by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Full Tank Shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr

The new fish are fast, i will get some decent pics when i have time:

Close up by andyh_2011, on Flickr

The plants are doing really well, and all seem to be uber healthy  

Close up 2 by andyh_2011, on Flickr

The new Black Ottos, which i really like. Got from TGM for £2.75each

Black Otto aka Robocop by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Full tank shot 3 by andyh_2011, on Flickr

I also managed a quick video, when i have more time going to try and edit something but for now you will have to make do with this:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyh_2011/7951775824/

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

This is an absolutely stunning example of a simple, yet very effective planted tank.

I love the 'Tidiness' of the scape. Fantastic mate, well done!


----------



## Ady34 (8 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

Looking great Andy, nice to see a full carpet of the eleocharis mini.
Love those little black ottos too!
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

well done Andy, really good scape again mate.


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

Yes that's very nice and love the black ottos too.


----------



## andyh (9 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> This is an absolutely stunning example of a simple, yet very effective planted tank.
> I love the 'Tidiness' of the scape. Fantastic mate, well done!



Cheers mate, my original goal was to keep it simple. So glad you noticed. 

I am working hard on keeping the scape tidy, doesn't take to much time. Just a little each day.  



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Looking great Andy, nice to see a full carpet of the eleocharis mini.
> Love those little black ottos too!
> Cheerio
> Ady



The Eleocharis is a great plant, growing really well, needs the occasional trim. The Black ottos, are cool.  



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> well done Andy, really good scape again mate.





			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Yes that's very nice and love the black ottos too.



Cheers guys.

So the challenge, for me with this scape is keeping it looking good. The staurogyne is beginning to fill in nicely i should imagine in a couple of weeks it will be near where i want it to be.

Going to give the tank a good prune this week, to keep all the plants looking tidy.


----------



## Westyggx (30 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

Andy is that defo eleocharis acicularis i could never get mine to grow that tall?


----------



## Ady34 (30 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Andy is that defo eleocharis acicularis i could never get mine to grow that tall?


Hey Westy, mine used to grow to about 25cm!....if I let it


----------



## Westyggx (30 Sep 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.. mines been growing for a good few months and never got over 10cm!


----------



## Ben22 (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

what an awesome layout! cannot believe the development of plants at day 15 that's nuts! The color of Ammania sp bonsai is lush! Any further developments? And where never seen that type of otto before!


----------



## johnnywales (3 Dec 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

Andy, congrats on a beautiful tank.

What did you use for dividers, ive brought a piece of twisted root back from south america and im planning to lay 25x15cm of sand infront, im looking to know how to divide the soil substrate from the sand, with a little mixing as possible?


----------



## andyh (3 Dec 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*



			
				motionless said:
			
		

> what an awesome layout! cannot believe the development of plants at day 15 that's nuts! The color of Ammania sp bonsai is lush! Any further developments? And where never seen that type of otto before!



Thanks for you comments! Yes lots happened as you can see i haven't updated for a while. I will get the journal updated this week. As for the otto (black Otto) they are around in the trade, just not as common. They are cool and have slightly different behaviour to that of the standard otto.



			
				johnnywales said:
			
		

> Andy, congrats on a beautiful tank.
> 
> What did you use for dividers, ive brought a piece of twisted root back from south america and im planning to lay 25x15cm of sand infront, im looking to know how to divide the soil substrate from the sand, with a little mixing as possible?



Thanks dude!
i used a cut up plastic condensation tray from a fish tank available from all good fish shops


----------



## Deano3 (3 Dec 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

lovely setup looks great i am currently doing a 60-f for my first setup hope looks as good as yours as plants look so healthy i also have same thermo filter are the double tap valves worth getting ?

thanks dean


----------



## andyh (3 Dec 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*



			
				Deano3 said:
			
		

> lovely setup looks great i am currently doing a 60-f for my first setup hope looks as good as yours as plants look so healthy i also have same thermo filter are the double tap valves worth getting ?
> 
> thanks dean



Cheers Deano, 60-f..........NICE!!

The eheim double taps allow me to drop off the glassware or the filter easily. Its one of those things you buy when you have some spare cash as its more of a luxury but once you have them you realise what you been missing!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Deano3 (3 Dec 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

thanks if you want to look at my jurnal just started it here http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=24411

does the taps on the filter do the job of stopping the water and does it work ok, i see what you mean by the piping will go from filter all way to the lilly pipes so will always be all together so a bit auqward to clean etc.

thanks mate i will be watching your jurnal
Dean


----------



## andyh (11 Dec 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*



			
				Deano3 said:
			
		

> thanks if you want to look at my jurnal just started it here http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=24411
> 
> does the taps on the filter do the job of stopping the water and does it work ok, i see what you mean by the piping will go from filter all way to the lilly pipes so will always be all together so a bit auqward to clean etc.
> 
> ...



The eheim taps simply mean i can disconnect the glassware without taking the whole hose assembly out of the filter.
Andyh


----------



## andyh (11 Dec 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

Hello

So not been on in a while but thought i would do a photo journey of what i have been doing with my tank over the last month

Getting a little over grown:

Blyxa Madness by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Dirty Water, did a couple of extra water changes and cleaned filter after this to help with ammonia spike:

Removing Blyxa by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Re Planted and cleaned by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Full tank shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr

The New Plants, Wallichii and Erectus: (this is my 3rd go at P.Erectus, its become my arch enemy as i cant get it to grow well   Fingers crossed  

New Plants Rotala Wallichii &amp; Pogostemon Erectus by andyh_2011, on Flickr

The mini hair grass is really dense now, and has recovered after the digging from the Sterbai:

Hairgrass by andyh_2011, on Flickr


So its not all going well, suffering from a little BBA on the hardscape only, but cleaning it with Easy carbo and toothbrush works well:

Rilli Shrimp &amp; BBA Algae by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## bogwood (11 Dec 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*

Looking great Andy  .

Our visit to TGM today, certainly re motivated us both.
Some good pictures showing the work you have done. 
Fingers crossed with new plants.
Tank looks very mature , i think the fine gravel at the front really sets it off.

Nice shrimp picture.


----------



## hydrophyte (12 Dec 2012)

Those plants look happy in there!


----------



## Deano3 (12 Dec 2012)

looks great mate


----------



## jojouk (16 Dec 2012)

Very nice...


----------



## andyh (16 Dec 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 07/09*



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Looking great Andy  .
> 
> Our visit to TGM today, certainly re motivated us both.
> Some good pictures showing the work you have done.
> ...



Yes its always a motivational trip to TGM........  



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> Those plants look happy in there!


Cheers Dude, yes the plants grow very well in this setup, good light and CO2 plus water changes = happy plants   



			
				Deano3 said:
			
		

> looks great mate





			
				jojouk said:
			
		

> Very nice...


Cheers Guys!


----------



## andyh (16 Dec 2012)

Quick update,

5 days since i added the new plants and they are both doing well.

The 1-2- Grow Erectus is about an inch tall now, not bad after 5 days.
The Rotala looks awesome, very pink and delicate. 

Cant wait for the erectus to catch up, should look nice alongside each other.

Pics taken with Iphone so not the greatest:


Rotala Wallichii 5 days on by andyh_2011, on Flickr


New Plants 5 Days on by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Dec 2012)

Nice rotala Andy! Love this scape mate...


----------



## andyh (16 Dec 2012)

Ian Holdich said:
			
		

> Nice rotala Andy! Love this scape mate...



Cheers Ian

Didnt expect to keep it this long, as it was so simple. Thought i would get bored of it.

But i keep tweaking it and the plant health is awesome, just need to get my toothbrush out and clean the rocks and glass


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Dec 2012)

That's one thing I like about your journals, and I think I have said it before, you often tweak your scapes, and they always look great. The simple ones are often the best one IMO.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Dec 2012)

Hey, Andy! This is really inspiring mate. 

Making me rethink my next 120cm layout.


----------



## andyh (16 Dec 2012)

Ian Holdich said:
			
		

> That's one thing I like about your journals, and I think I have said it before, you often tweak your scapes, and they always look great. The simple ones are often the best one IMO.



Cheers Dude

I have never created a scpae i was 100% happy with from first fix. I enjoy watching the scape change as the plants grow, then realising what a horrendous hash i have made and its quickly replanted to improve it.  

In my experience you can dramatically change the look and feel of a scape with different plants and very small tweaks to the hardscape, the best example being George's Project Scree  This looked awesome in both formats.


----------



## andyh (16 Dec 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Hey, Andy! This is really inspiring mate.
> 
> Making me rethink my next 120cm layout.



Cheers Mr Evans


----------



## jojouk (17 Dec 2012)

How did you get the (forgive my ignorance) tall grassy plant to all bend the same way, as isnt the flow going in the opposite direction?


----------



## Antipofish (17 Dec 2012)

jojouk said:
			
		

> How did you get the (forgive my ignorance) tall grassy plant to all bend the same way, as isnt the flow going in the opposite direction?



LOL.  No, the flow if you look carefully is at the forefront of the tank going from left to right. It would then hit the other side and come back in the opposite direction along the back of the tank.


----------



## Alastair (17 Dec 2012)

*Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 11/12/12*

This looks great andy, really really nice. I agree with Ian's comments and like how your always tweaking. 

Just a quick one, what are you thoughts on your cpds, behaviour wise etc?? Do they leave the shrimp alone and which levels of the tank do they prefer to stay at. Would like a good 30 of these for my new puddle journal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pancho (19 Dec 2012)

Fantastic looking tank fella .


----------



## andyh (20 Dec 2012)

Antipofish said:


> LOL. No, the flow if you look carefully is at the forefront of the tank going from left to right. It would then hit the other side and come back in the opposite direction along the back of the tank.


 
Nearly right i use the same product as Jedward use in their hair!

No Antipofish is right the flow runs round the tank and creates this pleasing look. It needs thinning out a bit now as its getting quite dense.



Alastair said:


> Re: Andyh's Journal "Green Beach" Update 11/12/12
> This looks great andy, really really nice. I agree with Ian's comments and like how your always tweaking.
> Just a quick one, what are you thoughts on your cpds, behaviour wise etc?? Do they leave the shrimp alone and which levels of the tank do they prefer to stay at. Would like a good 30 of these for my new puddle journal
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Hey Alastair, Thanks for the comments. The CPDS are an intriguing fish for me, they swin mostly at mid level and hide a lot, a large shoal encourages them to cruise the tank. They like nothing better than hiding in densly planted parts of the tank. I have at least 15 but generally only see small groups of 5 or so at any one time. With regards the shrimp, i reckon a fully grown CPDS could see a baby shrimp as a tasty snack. But i havent experienced that yet. They seem to be getting along well, the tank is well planted so the shrimps have plenty of cover.



pancho said:


> Fantastic looking tank fella .


Thanks Pancho!


So the new plants are growing quick and i reckon the R.Wallichii is going to need a prune soon. Not done this before anybody got any specific advice on this plant.......

Also thanks for all the comments lately, its given me real motivation to keep my journal up to date....


----------



## toadass (25 Dec 2012)

What's the latest on this Andy?  Rotala looks quality when the reddy pink tinge kicks in!!


----------



## iPlantTanks (25 Dec 2012)

Looks brilliant!


----------



## hydrophyte (25 Dec 2012)

I love it!



andyh said:


>


----------



## Little-AL (25 Dec 2012)

Really loving this, looks so clean! Nice plant choices and a great fish choice too 

Inspired by it!


----------



## Aron_Dip (25 Dec 2012)

Agree with Little-Al looking really nice, really like the tall grass at the back (i don't know the names of plants just yet but im learning slow lol)


----------



## Ady34 (26 Dec 2012)

Agree with everything Little-AL said


----------



## michj (26 Dec 2012)

Great tank!
How do you manage to keep the pink colour in the plants? and stop your grasses from tangling, mine looks like what you would pull out of a hairbrush!


----------



## andyh (27 Dec 2012)

toadass said:


> What's the latest on this Andy? Rotala looks quality when the reddy pink tinge kicks in!!


Currently its growing really well, and is maintaining its pink tinge well. Its now at the stage were i want to give it a trim back to the gravel, but it fills me with dread as what happens if it doesn't come back as good!


iPlantTanks said:


> Looks brilliant!


Cheers


hydrophyte said:


> I love it!


Glad you like it mate


Little-AL said:


> Really loving this, looks so clean! Nice plant choices and a great fish choice too
> Inspired by it!


Glad its inspiration, exactly what UKAPS is all about, the likes of Graeme, George, Dan, Mark (or Saintly as he was back then!) and Stu got me hooked


----------



## andyh (27 Dec 2012)

Aron_Dip said:


> Agree with Little-Al looking really nice, really like the tall grass at the back (i don't know the names of plants just yet but im learning slow lol)


Hey if you want to know any plant names please ask, the tall grass at the back is Eleocharis Acicularis. I purchased it from The Green Machine as part of their exceptional value range. Only £3.25 a pot! I only used one pot to create this effect. Its easy to grow likes medium light and CO2. Pruning is easy, you just cut it to the level you want and off it goes.


Ady34 said:


> Agree with everything Little-AL said


Cheers Dude!


michj said:


> Great tank!
> How do you manage to keep the pink colour in the plants? and stop your grasses from tangling, mine looks like what you would pull out of a hairbrush!


Hello, good question. There is always much debate about what makes the plant go pink. My belief is good conditions, but many of theories seem to be based around light levels and iron. Both of which are at good levels in my tank. I dose TPN which contains Iron, but i also weekly dose ADA ECA (Iron Supplement). I am running 2 x 24w tubes 7 hrs a day about 6 inches from the water surface so its getting a fair amount of light 0.8w per litre. So i think all of this combined helps.
As for the hair grass tangling, its not in the direct flow, so it keeps itself tidy on its own.


----------



## tim (27 Dec 2012)

certainly is looking very healthy mate eleocharis mini is looking nice and compact have you had to trim it at all really looking good


----------



## andyh (29 Dec 2012)

The Rotala Wallichii, pre trim. Looking nice and pink now!


The Rotala Wallichii day 19 by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Here comes the harsh pruning !


----------



## andyh (29 Dec 2012)

tim said:


> certainly is looking very healthy mate eleocharis mini is looking nice and compact have you had to trim it at all really looking good


 
The Eleo Mini, requires very little attention, its had a couple of trims to remove odd bits but not had to cut right down like with Eleo Parvula etc.


----------



## tim (29 Dec 2012)

That's good to know mate good luck with the rotala pruning hope it grows back in as luscious as its looking now mate really nice scape


----------



## Ady34 (30 Dec 2012)

From that photo Andy, there's no disguising a very healthy looking tank of plants! Lovely detail with the stauro between the rocks. Maybe after the trim the wallichi will grow in tandem with the 1-2gro pogo and fill in that area as a whole.
really nice tank again.
cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Dec 2012)

oooh, looking good mate, you must be happy. FTS needed 
Nice to see the wallichii doing well, ive never had much luck in the past but then i didnt really understand planted tanks then either.

edit - delete,  oops im all confused with so many nice tanks around.


----------



## andyh (30 Dec 2012)

Well i did it!
 Pruned right back, just left a few of the smaller stems. You can now see the pogostmen and its looking good! So as planned it should grown at a similar pace now.

Pruned! by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Full tank shot after prune by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## iPlantTanks (1 Jan 2013)

Looking lovely and clean after the trim mate, I'd live to get lily pipes but I've heard how they quickly get dirty

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andyh (1 Jan 2013)

iPlantTanks said:


> Looking lovely and clean after the trim mate, I'd live to get lily pipes but I've heard how they quickly get dirty
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Are you saying my Lily pipes are dirty? 

Nah they arent too bad, i clean them about every 8 weeks. They look stunning when clean.


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Jan 2013)

wow your tank looks mighty healthy.. your plants are very nice mate, great plant choice


----------



## iPlantTanks (1 Jan 2013)

Lol na I didn't mean that I just noticed the teeny tiny bit of dirt on them. They are lovely though

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Jan 2013)

are they chilli rasboras?


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Jan 2013)

And again another question! whats the plant left to the tall hair grass? is it bacopa?


----------



## Westyggx (2 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> And again another question! whats the plant left to the tall hair grass? is it bacopa?



Ammania sp bonsai


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Jan 2013)

cheers mike!  and the fish?


----------



## andyh (2 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> are they chilli rasboras?


 Yes they are.

And mike was right about the plant!


----------



## andyh (8 Jan 2013)

So the tank is coming along nicely, the pruned back plants are starting to show new growth. I have also pruned some of the Staurogyne right back to get some nice fresh growth.

Apart from that not much else to report.

Andyh


----------



## Westyggx (8 Jan 2013)

Sounds good mate, the stems you sent me are looking decent as well! so thumbs up!


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jan 2013)

Looking stunning Andy


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Jan 2013)

Looking absolutely amazing. Great Job mate.


----------



## andyh (12 Jan 2013)

Westyggx said:


> Sounds good mate, the stems you sent me are looking decent as well! so thumbs up!


Hey mike, Good news, tough old plant that then! The stems are just starting  to come back good since i pruned your lot out, another couple of weeks should be back to full steam.



stuworrall said:


> Looking stunning Andy


Thanks Stu, still not happy with my pics though, your going have to give me some coaching! I havent managed to take a "great" pic of this tank yet. One that really shows it well. Never satisfied 



Whitey89 said:


> Looking absolutely amazing. Great Job mate.


Cheers


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Jan 2013)

Anytime Andy


----------



## Deano3 (12 Jan 2013)

wow looking great andy, love the chilli rasboras, i have ada 60f and looking for nice small fish i can have a shoal of and really like the look of them but also love neon coloured fish so not sure but really like them and lovely tank mate

Dean


----------



## Tamshoe (13 Jan 2013)

Tank looks good dude.


----------



## andyh (15 Jan 2013)

stuworrall said:


> Anytime Andy


Noted! You may regret that! It may involve a trip to my house with your gear!


Deano3 said:


> wow looking great andy, love the chilli rasboras, i have ada 60f and looking for nice small fish i can have a shoal of and really like the look of them but also love neon coloured fish so not sure but really like them and lovely tank mate
> Dean


The Rasboras look even better in the flesh!


Tamshoe said:


> Tank looks good dude.


Thanks Dude!


----------



## andyh (15 Jan 2013)

Update!

So managed to get some time on the tank over the last week or so, and given it a good clean and tidy. the pruned plants seem to be finding their feet again. The Pog Erectus is looking good dare i say it!!! Never been successful with this plant and its a good 3-4" tall now and still looking healthy.

Here are a load of pics, i got a little carried away:
(For the first time in ages, i removed all the equipment to take the pics.)

Full Tank shot, No Equipment by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Corner Shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Complete Tank Shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Close up by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Tall Tank shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr

The P.Erectus and R.Wallichii, growing back nicely:

New Plant Growth by andyh_2011, on Flickr

New Addition:

Rhinogobius 2 by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Anyway thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jan 2013)

Looks great Andy, you must be well proud of it  congrats


----------



## Arana (15 Jan 2013)

Looking stunning, it has really responded well to the trim


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jan 2013)

Looking great Andy.
Nice detailing with the larger gravel too.
Loving the last shot in particular, the goby is well cool, I remember you had some of these in your kitchen tank way back when!
What's your dosing routine now please? Plants are looking very green, the hair grass in particular is very lush.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Westyggx (15 Jan 2013)

Looking really good mate, how do you find water evaporation on this tank do you have to top up every few days?


----------



## andyh (15 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Looking great Andy.
> Nice detailing with the larger gravel too.
> Loving the last shot in particular, the goby is well cool, I remember you had some of these in your kitchen tank way back when!
> What's your dosing routine now please? Plants are looking very green, the hair grass in particular is very lush.
> Cheerio,Ady.


Gobies are my favourite fish, interesting to keep as they are always up to something. 
With regards the dosing, as the tank is very mature now. I am really only dosing weekly or with water changes. 6ml of K, 6ml of TPN and some ADA ECA.I average at least 1x 40% wc per week. Sometimes 2, i always dose straight after the water change.



Westyggx said:


> Looking really good mate, how do you find water evaporation on this tank do you have to top up every few days?


Hey Mike, Evap not to bad, this is the only room in the house with the heating off all yr round so its to bad, about an inch a week. Generally sorted with water change, maybe top up more in the summer.

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## flygja (16 Jan 2013)

That is looking rather superb. I like that clump of hairgrass at the back.


----------



## toadass (22 Jan 2013)

The Goby is looking cool Andy, do you adjust the temp to keep these or do you find it is ok at tropical temp?


----------



## andyh (22 Jan 2013)

flygja said:


> That is looking rather superb. I like that clump of hairgrass at the back.


Thanks Flygja, its a very effective plant and ultra low maintenance.



toadass said:


> The Goby is looking cool Andy, do you adjust the temp to keep these or do you find it is ok at tropical temp?


Hello, from my research and experience they fair well at tropical temps, i kept a group in my 90cm and they did very well. There ideal water temp appears to be 22-24c. My tanks are set at 24c.


----------



## RynoParsons (23 Jan 2013)

im amazed by this scape. its really nice


----------



## andyh (1 Feb 2013)

Delighted to say the Pogostomen Erectus is growing well, never been successful withies plant before!


Pogostemon Erectus Tropica 1-2-grow by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Feb 2013)

looks great man, nice growth..


----------



## whatok (2 Feb 2013)

Hey Andy, lovely tank. I haven't been able to read the whole thread yet (I will), but how are the Sterbai doing? I'm thinking about a similar scheme, with an area of sand for my quad of Sterbai. Do they cause trouble with the planting? (mixing up substrate and sand, uprooting plants). Do you find them hanging out on the sand usually or do they hide away among the planting?

Cheers!


----------



## andyh (2 Feb 2013)

whatok said:


> Hey Andy, lovely tank. I haven't been able to read the whole thread yet (I will), but how are the Sterbai doing? I'm thinking about a similar scheme, with an area of sand for my quad of Sterbai. Do they cause trouble with the planting? (mixing up substrate and sand, uprooting plants). Do you find them hanging out on the sand usually or do they hide away among the planting?
> Cheers!


Hello, thanks for your comments, The Sterbai were great (there is the clue) but they started to cause too much disruption and digging the grass. They are currently in my friends tank down the road and are doing very well.
I wished they had worked, maybe next time i will try some more robust plants, as the Hairgrass was easily pulled up.....


----------



## andyh (10 Feb 2013)

Evening!

So managed to get a good few hours on the tank this afternoon so performed a big clean up/maintenace session

Tasks completed;
1. Glass clean all surfaces, using algae pad.
2. Glassware cleaned, brushes and bleach and as good as new.
3. External filter clean, rinsed media, cleaned trays, replaced floss and added new carbon bag.
4. Rocks removed and cleaned with stiff brush and then "painted" with easycarbo, left a couple of mins and the replaced very carefully. I find this really finished off the algae on the rocks, then after a couple of days the shrimps attack it.
5. Prune of plants.
6. Catch as much plant debris with net
7. 50% water change, including wafting of hand over hairgrass carpet to get debris out.
8. Dosing of ferts, K, TPN, Iron and ADA Green Gain.
9. Add Black background and take photos
10. Crack open the Jack Daniels sit back and enjoy!

Been a great afternoons work, here are some pictures:


Full Tank Shot 1st by andyh_2011, on Flickr


New Growth PE by andyh_2011, on Flickr
I am really delighted with the growth of the P.Erectus, never been successful before.


Crystal Red Shrimp 2 by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Full tank shot 2 by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Rilli Shrimp by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Crystal Red Shrimp by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Full Tank Shot1 by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Thanks For looking
Andyh


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (10 Feb 2013)

Well that was definately a good few hours spent looks in top nick!Out of intrest what kind of co2 dosing are you doing with those great shrimp in the tank?Cheers mark


----------



## andyh (10 Feb 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Well that was definately a good few hours spent looks in top nick!Out of intrest what kind of co2 dosing are you doing with those great shrimp in the tank?Cheers mark


Thanks for the kind words Mark, CO2 is delivered via a inline UPAtomizer. I have always had pressurised co2 in my shrimp tanks, as long as you know what your doing shouldn't cause u any problems.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Feb 2013)

Outstanding  well done mate.


----------



## B7fec (10 Feb 2013)

Hey Andy, This is looking really good mate, the attention to detail is great .....yet again a great scape in the making and one to be proud of : )


----------



## andyh (10 Feb 2013)

B7fec said:


> Hey Andy, This is looking really good mate, the attention to detail is great .....yet again a great scape in the making and one to be proud of : )


With this tank, i have spent hours with pruning and tweaking, more than any of my other tanks. I beginning to appreciate that its all in the attention to detail


----------



## danmullan (10 Feb 2013)

Looks excellent. All your time and effort has clearly paid off


----------



## andyh (11 Feb 2013)

Well you can tell i cleaned the filter properly. 

The tank tonight looks GIN clear, the new carbon and fully serviced filter are doing there job well!


----------



## Alastair (12 Feb 2013)

tank looks fantastic Andy.


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Feb 2013)

Really well done Andy, love it! Very amano esq. 

Are you gonna be entering this in to the iaplc this year? (Please say yes)


----------



## Mark Green (12 Feb 2013)

Looking absolutely amazing  , the attention to detail is great. Your photos really show all the hard work you have put into this scape, looks well organised and clean.
I noticed that you use carbon in the filter media, I never put carbon in my filters in the past as I was under the impression that it will just take out all the ferts we put in the tank. Have you always used carbon in the media ??


----------



## cookie3985 (12 Feb 2013)

Very nice scape Andy. I always check into your journals every now and then becuase you do a great job. Seems like things haven't changed on that score, in fact this one is probably the best IMO.


----------



## andyh (12 Feb 2013)

Well i truly am delighted by all the positive comments

Sometimes i do think with my journals "is this worth an update?" But i have to say that the comments keep me going. (sorry thats enough Gushing now!)

To answer a few of the questions:



Ian Holdich said:


> Really well done Andy, love it! Very amano esq.
> Are you gonna be entering this in to the iaplc this year? (Please say yes)


 
Yes i think so, just not sure if its the right style scape to do well in the competition. If i do, it does mean that i am going to have to go stealth on the journal, and then when the current plants grow to the desired levels get some decent pictures.........

This then means calling in a "promised" favour from a certain North Wales based, good looking, super intelligent aquascaper, pro photogrpaher dude! (was that enough brown nosing?) Stu expect a phone call  I need some coaching.



Mark Green said:


> Looking absolutely amazing  , the attention to detail is great. Your photos really show all the hard work you have put into this scape, looks well organised and clean.I noticed that you use carbon in the filter media, I never put carbon in my filters in the past as I was under the impression that it will just take out all the ferts we put in the tank. Have you always used carbon in the media ??


Yes i do always use carbon and Purigen in my filters as it gives the water that "Gin" clear look. There are various stand points and observations that imply it can remove some of the nutrients, however as i adopt a failry comprehensive dosing style i have never experienced any problems. I suppose what i mean by this is a dose well and base my dosing on the needs of the plants, so they never go short even if the Carbon removes a small amount.



cookie3985 said:


> Very nice scape Andy. I always check into your journals every now and then becuase you do a great job. Seems like things haven't changed on that score, in fact this one is probably the best IMO.


Hey cookie, cheers for the comments. I think that this is my favourite scape i have done to date, which suprises me as its the most simple. I traditionally like the really deatiled NA style scapes.
Thinking about what to do next at the moment, currently look for inspiration.


----------



## cookie3985 (12 Feb 2013)

I think this one, closely followed by the 'Kitchen' scape purely for the fact that it pursuaded my mrs that I could have my tank in the kitchen.


----------



## andyh (12 Feb 2013)

cookie3985 said:


> I think this one, closely followed by the 'Kitchen' scape purely for the fact that it pursuaded my mrs that I could have my tank in the kitchen.


 You know your not the only person that used my kitchen scape to help convince their partners they should have a tank in the kitchen!


----------



## jon32 (14 Feb 2013)

Great journal andyh. Amazing the way this scape turned out. It looks fantastic. I've picked up some grate tips from reading through


----------



## Deano3 (15 Feb 2013)

loos great mate great pics and amazingly clean 

Dean


----------



## andyh (15 Feb 2013)

jon32 said:


> Great journal andyh. Amazing the way this scape turned out. It looks fantastic. I've picked up some grate tips from reading through


Hey Jon, glad you have found it useful


Deano3 said:


> loos great mate great pics and amazingly clean
> Dean


Not this clean all the time, but i do try..........


----------



## toadass (23 Feb 2013)

Andy, sorry if i missed it. What happened to the R.Wallichii?? P.Erectus looking nice, I love this plant it has a lush greenshade  when grown in


----------



## andyh (24 Feb 2013)

toadass said:


> Andy, sorry if i missed it. What happened to the R.Wallichii?? P.Erectus looking nice, I love this plant it has a lush greenshade when grown in


Well spotted, its still in there, had to prune it right back its coming back slowly, buts its only about 3cm tall at the moment. I hope it comes back strong like it was b4.


----------



## andyh (1 Mar 2013)

Evening people!

Just cleaned the tank, and added some new livestock, keeping it secret for now. But they will make an appearance soon. Never had them before.


Full tank Shot March 1st 2013 by andyh_2011, on Flickr



Never introduced any fissidens to this tank, now having it growing in two different places. Its a really beautiful moss. The rocks had been used in other scapes previously which did have it but that was a good six months ago and they were stored in my garage. Tough stuff.


Fissidens Fontanus by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Mar 2013)

andyh said:


> Never introduced any fissidens to this tank, now having it growing in two different places. Its a really beautiful moss. The rocks had been used in other scapes previously which did have it but that was a good six months ago and they were stored in my garage. Tough stuff.


All it takes is a little bit of roots in there even if they have been dry for months  happened on some wood I used also!

Tank is coming along nicely


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Mar 2013)

That new livestock isn't a celistial pearl danio is is? 

Looking great mate!


----------



## Gill (1 Mar 2013)

I have to ask, how are you keeping the tall hair grass so straight. Mine gets all twisted in the flow..


----------



## andyh (2 Mar 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> All it takes is a little bit of roots in there even if they have been dry for months  happened on some wood I used also!
> Tank is coming along nicely


Yes its resilient stuff. Thanks dude!


Ian Holdich said:


> That new livestock isn't a celistial pearl danio is is?
> Looking great mate!


NO
Thanks for the comments


Gill said:


> I have to ask, how are you keeping the tall hair grass so straight. Mine gets all twisted in the flow..


I wish i could tell you some elaborate technique, but there isn't one. I planted densely from day one, so it kind of supports itself. It is not in direct flow.


----------



## Gill (2 Mar 2013)

ok might have to replant mine denser and see if any difference


----------



## CMG (11 Mar 2013)

Hi Andyh,
congratulations on your aquarium! It looks super 
I´m having difficulties between choosing a filter with thermo or a simple one and a inline hydor heater... Are you happy with your Eheim Thermo 2324? I'm starting a 60x45x30 (81 Liters). Would you recommend it to me?


----------



## Deano3 (11 Mar 2013)

CMG said:


> Hi Andyh,
> congratulations on your aquarium! It looks super
> I´m having difficulties between choosing a filter with thermo or a simple one and a inline hydor heater... Are you happy with your Eheim Thermo 2324? I'm starting a 60x45x30 (81 Liters). Would you recommend it to me?



Hi I have a thermo enheim and first one was cracked and leaked but got replaced easily enough and happy with it now saves messing about with 2 things I sopose, got mine from zoo plus quite cheap and tank looking awesome mate

Thanks dean


----------



## andyh (12 Mar 2013)

CMG said:


> Hi Andyh,
> congratulations on your aquarium! It looks super
> I´m having difficulties between choosing a filter with thermo or a simple one and a inline hydor heater... Are you happy with your Eheim Thermo 2324? I'm starting a 60x45x30 (81 Liters). Would you recommend it to me?


 Sorry for the delay in response, as i am currently working in France. The Eheim 2324 is cracking piece of kit, but remember its rated at 700lph, so probably with media etc be putting out 450-500lph. If you a stickler for the 10x rule it may not be enough. You could consider the newer Eheim 250T (thermo) External Filter (which you can get a cracking price on from The Green Machine at the moment, friend jsut bought one), this is rated at 950lph which might be better suited to your size tank.


----------



## John Starkey (12 Mar 2013)

Stunning looking scape Andy


----------



## CMG (15 Mar 2013)

andyh said:


> Sorry for the delay in response, as i am currently working in France. The Eheim 2324 is cracking piece of kit, but remember its rated at 700lph, so probably with media etc be putting out 450-500lph. If you a stickler for the 10x rule it may not be enough. You could consider the newer Eheim 250T (thermo) External Filter (which you can get a cracking price on from The Green Machine at the moment, friend jsut bought one), this is rated at 950lph which might be better suited to your size tank.


 
Hi Andyh,
thanks for your response. I'm gonna use ada amazonia powder so i guess arround 600lt/h whitout too mannt fish will be ok and if you tell me it's a well constructed filter, i'm ordering one 
My last dilema before starting is lightning... After seeing the good results from George Farmer and Ian Holdich. i was about to order a 1550 nd from TMC but just found the Giesemann Teszla's 65W LED!!!! It´s amazingly good looking and usually Giesemann does it well...
All the best,
Cheers


----------



## andyh (19 Mar 2013)

CMG said:


> Hi Andyh,
> thanks for your response. I'm gonna use ada amazonia powder so i guess arround 600lt/h whitout too mannt fish will be ok and if you tell me it's a well constructed filter, i'm ordering one
> My last dilema before starting is lightning... After seeing the good results from George Farmer and Ian Holdich. i was about to order a 1550 nd from TMC but just found the Giesemann Teszla's 65W LED!!!! It´s amazingly good looking and usually Giesemann does it well...
> All the best,
> Cheers


Great filter and well built.

Not seen the giesemen (it's probably good if its geeseman) the 1550nd's do seem the weapon of choice at the moment though!


----------



## tim (2 Apr 2013)

Hi andy, how's this doing ? Are you gonna spill the beans on your new livestock choice


----------



## tim (30 Apr 2013)

I'll try again


----------



## charlie (30 Apr 2013)

Looks like Andy is being super secretive about his fish choice


----------



## andyh (3 May 2013)

tim said:


> Hi andy, how's this doing ? Are you gonna spill the beans on your new livestock choice





tim said:


> I'll try again


 
Sorry missed your post!

Yes i will spill the beans, i purchased a shoal of Sundadanio axelrodi (blue). They look awesome. Got them from Ripples Aquatics down near Lichfield. No pics yet but i will get some.


Planning to strip this tank down in the coming weeks as i have almost sourced all the bits i need for the new scape.

The livestock will all transfer to my Holding tank and make an appearance once the new tank is scaped and mature.


----------



## Alastair (3 May 2013)

Looking forward to your next scape andy


----------



## Thom_Hardy (25 Feb 2014)

hi andy, ive noticed you are from Derby, i live just outside of derby in Milford, i am "reasonably" new to the planted tank world " about a year with a "proper" planted tank, but have kept fish for the best part of 15 years"
couple of questions if you dont mind;

1 - do you/have you had any issues with our tap water conditions, i have been unable to control Diatoms in my low tech 125 litre tank, and no matter how many water changes i do, or how heavy i plant the tank the entire thing keeps on been covered in them!
i have a feeling its the silicate in the water and basically wondered whether you have had the same issue, and whether you think phosguard would remove the silicates, but intern the phosphates! so im unsure what to do!

2 - Where did you find the pearl danios?!?! ive been looking for them for an age!!! 

3 - where do ou get your tropica plants from? is there a stockist in the area or do you get the delivered?!
sorry for the influx of questions! your tanks look AMAZING! hope you dont mind!


----------



## andyh (26 Feb 2014)

Thom_Hardy said:


> hi andy, ive noticed you are from Derby, i live just outside of derby in Milford, i am "reasonably" new to the planted tank world " about a year with a "proper" planted tank, but have kept fish for the best part of 15 years"
> couple of questions if you dont mind;
> 
> 1 - do you/have you had any issues with our tap water conditions, i have been unable to control Diatoms in my low tech 125 litre tank, and no matter how many water changes i do, or how heavy i plant the tank the entire thing keeps on been covered in them!
> ...



Hello and welcome to UKAPS, yes i am from Derby, i live in Chellaston. No problems with the questions.

Answers:

1. No problems with our tap water. Please note i use aqua safe at every water change, not because i am concerned its just habit. Diatoms is not something i have ever suffered with. It is part of a new setup process if the filter is new and hasn't been cycled, a lot of new tanks can suffer with this. I find using a mature filter at start up combined with lots of water changes completely eliminates diatoms. Defo no need for phosguards.

Questions for you? 
What kind of filter you got? 
Is the filter mature at start up?
What volume of water do you change?
what lights do you have? what type and wattage?
Co2?

2. Pearl danios, collected from one of the ripples aquatics, down towards Lichfield.

3. Tropica plants mostly come from the The Green Machine, as their plant selection is massive and always good quality. Occasionally will buy from other places. Wharf Aquatics carries a very limited range of tropica and if you get there on a saturday morning you get the best choices before they start o get algae covered.

hope that answers your questions, anymore just shout.
andyh


----------



## Thom_Hardy (26 Feb 2014)

Thanks Andy! I used to live in chellaston! Near the new estate! 

I have fluvial 206 with all the foams and ceramics in. I've been told by Clive on here to remove the ceramics to increase the flow!
The filter was mature at start up using a well established tanks media. I do 30-40% w/c weekly and use aqua safe/stress coat on every change!

I only have T8 lighting which gets me about 0.7 wpg ! They are aqua glow in 2 different spectrums advised  to me.by Saun at wharf who.is the planted tank "expert"

And as for co2 just diy with 3 2 litre bottles and brewers yeast! Get a steady 3 BPM! 

I know there is a place out in swadlincote which stocks tropica! I find that warfs don't have a good range! I tend to go to maiden head at findern garden centre!

How far is green machine!? I was under the impression it was miles away!!

Hope you're well!
Thom


----------



## Thom_Hardy (27 Feb 2014)

Also! What co2 set up do you use? I have been wanting to build a FE set up but have yet to come across A. Somewhere to buy one and B. Somewhere to refill it! 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyh (2 Mar 2014)

Thom_Hardy said:


> Thanks Andy! I used to live in chellaston! Near the new estate!
> 
> I have fluvial 206 with all the foams and ceramics in. I've been told by Clive on here to remove the ceramics to increase the flow!
> The filter was mature at start up using a well established tanks media. I do 30-40% w/c weekly and use aqua safe/stress coat on every change!
> ...



Hello,

I would suggest that the diy CO2 is not helping, they do not provide a stable supply of CO2. Pressurised CO2 would provide a controlled/quality  supply.
Also Clive is right, flow is an important piece of the pie.

Wharfs is hit and miss, when they get a delivery is the time to visit. Their fish are surreal though, one of the best "Fish" shops in my opinion.

Maidnehead is only 10 mins from here, but they have been slipping bait lately in my opinion, but if you time your visit to coincide with their delivery you can do well. The other place that has Tropica plants is Pets at Home, once again they can be hit and miss depending how long they have been in the holding tanks (Its at Kingsway)

TGM is a fair trek, its over in wrexham, i travel a lot so don't mind nipping 70 miles to get all my bits and its well worth a visit.



Thom_Hardy said:


> Also! What co2 set up do you use? I have been wanting to build a FE set up but have yet to come across A. Somewhere to buy one and B. Somewhere to refill it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk



I use various parts, JBL Gauges (from Maidenhead, excellent quality), 2Kg, CO2 bottle from TGM.

I get my refills up in the NW.

Cheers
Andyh


----------



## Thom_Hardy (11 Mar 2014)

Just thought I'd let you know pressurised co2 is on the cards for the next couple of weeks! I have 2 2kg FE's and all the equipment except the reg! I have also got a starter unit to upgrade my lights to 24wt t5's along side the 20wt  t8's!  I have increase my flow by changing the filter inlet and removing a tray of ceramic media! I have noticed a HUGE difference in growth as well as a decline in diatoms! Thank you for the advice! Hope you're well! Look forward to some updates in the tank! 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------

